# 6d and Phottix Mitros + shooting some overexposed



## ScottyP (Apr 10, 2016)

I sometimes get overexposed shots using the Phottix flash. It could be the metering on the camera or it could be something in the flash. The flash exposure compensation in the camera and in the flash don't always seem to do much. Any idea what might be going on?

Also almost all the metering modes claim to be good at backlit stuff. Which is best?


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Scotty. 
Is there any pattern to the incorrect exposure, I am using some Triopo flashes and if I have a problem it is usually the first shot after the camera wakes but only if the flash has sleep setting active, the flash hasn't gone to sleep mode, it is just active in the settings and the camera will only have been to sleep for a short time, I do remember to wait for the flash to become ready. Also note that if the flash is not fully supported, dialling in one fec value on the camera and one fec on the flash can have different results from expected. 
As an amateur I can accept the odd missed shot as the cost of saving a couple of hundred quid on a flash. 
As for the metering modes, _*I think*_ spot will give a good exposure on a backlit subject but ignore the background, the other modes will try to balance out background and subject lighting to differing degrees. 
I think the only way to be sure which you prefer would be set up a controlled shot and try each metering mode and pick from them whichever you prefer the look of. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ScottyP said:


> I sometimes get overexposed shots using the Phottix flash. It could be the metering on the camera or it could be something in the flash. The flash exposure compensation in the camera and in the flash don't always seem to do much. Any idea what might be going on?
> 
> Also almost all the metering modes claim to be good at backlit stuff. Which is best?


----------



## surapon (Apr 12, 2016)

ScottyP said:


> I sometimes get overexposed shots using the Phottix flash. It could be the metering on the camera or it could be something in the flash. The flash exposure compensation in the camera and in the flash don't always seem to do much. Any idea what might be going on?
> 
> Also almost all the metering modes claim to be good at backlit stuff. Which is best?



Dear friend Mr. ScottyP.
I use Flash = Phottix Mitros+ ( can control Phottix Odin) for 12 months , and never have any problem with my 5D MK II, 7D, 7D MK II and 5D SR.---BUT, I always use spot meter ( as recommend by our friend Mr Graham.) to get the perfect flash at the face of the model not matter of back light. Plus I set up the Thottix Flash as ETTL AND HSS= HIGH SPEED FLASH SYNC. AND USE MY CANON AT TV. MODE and set shutter speed at 1/ 125 sec. for take most of my photos with minimum vibration blur by my old hands shaking.
Good Luck.
Surapon


----------

